# The Saint Laurent Manhattan bag



## Miss World

I thought I’d start a thread on the Saint Laurent YSL Manhattan bags. This is apart of Saint Laurent’s more subtle designs and I like the clean, minimalist look of the bags.

Do others like these bags too?

Please post any photos or questions about the Manhattan collection here.


----------



## Miss World

This is the Large Saint Laurent Manhattan Bag. This is a very large bag that would be good as a carryall tote or travel bag.


----------



## Miss World

This is the Small and Medium YSL Manhattan Bag


----------



## Miss World

Here are photos of actress Demi Moore wearing her Saint Laurent YSL Manhattan bag in Mexium size.


----------



## Miss World

This is a larger sized Manhattan bag, it may possibly be from the Men’s Collection.


----------



## Miss World

My favourite is the Manhattan Baguette Bag. It’s a great shoulder bag, very clean and minimalist. Looks really comfortable to wear as well.


----------



## Miss World

This is the croc embossed version of the Saint Laurent YSL Manhattan Baguette Shoulder Bag.


----------



## Miss World

I love the classic look of the Manhattan Baguette Bag and the brushed antique gold Saint Laurent logo is very chic.


----------



## Miss World

The lady on the right is wearing Manhattan Baguette Bag in Black at Fashion Week. Love how chic and carefree it looks open.


----------



## Miss World

There is also a Nano size Manhattan bag which fits only your essentials


----------



## Miss World

A style icon wearing her YSL Manhattan Baguette Bag as a clutch during Fashion Week. Such a versatile bag, can be worn on the shoulder, crossbody or as a clutch.


----------



## Miss World

More modeling pictures of the YSL Manhattan Baguette Bag in Smooth leather


----------



## Miss World

The YSL Manhattan Baguette Bag worn handheld with the straps tucked in.


----------



## Miss World

Action shots of the Saint Laurent YSL Manhattan Baguette Bag in Black


----------



## l.ch.

Really, really beautiful bag! Thanks for drawing my attention to it!


----------



## Miss World

l.ch. said:


> Really, really beautiful bag! Thanks for drawing my attention to it!


You’re welcome l.ch  it’s simple but so stunning. I believe it has a timeless, classic look.


----------



## Miss World

Saint Laurent Manhattan Baguette Bag in Smooth Leather


----------



## swallowtails

I have the Manhattan in small and medium. Structured and sleek, and I like that it advertises itself by the design before the label. The medium is so roomy too!

I love how well the original design has been reinterpreted in the Baguette with the same sleek lines and understated hardware.


----------



## Miss World

swallowtails said:


> I have the Manhattan in small and medium. Structured and sleek, and I like that it advertises itself by the design before the label. The medium is so roomy too!
> 
> I love how well the original design has been reinterpreted in the Baguette with the same sleek lines and understated hardware.


I love the sleek design too! I would love to own the Baguette.


----------



## Miss World

A photo of a lady carrying the black YSL Manhattan Baguette bag.


----------



## HavPlenty

I like the Baguette. It's super cute!


----------



## Miss World

Angelina Jolie and Demi Moore wearing their Saint Laurent YSL Manhattan tote bags.


----------



## mixlv

I LOVE this bag. I'm going to go look at it this weekend.


----------



## mixlv

I'm obsessed with the baguette bag and tried it on yesterday but can't decide between the black smooth leather with gold hardware or black croc with silver hardware.  
Any opinions?  Please.


----------



## HavPlenty

mixlv said:


> I'm obsessed with the baguette bag and tried it on yesterday but can't decide between the black smooth leather with gold hardware or black croc with silver hardware.
> Any opinions?  Please.


Hard to say. Both are really nice. The croc is to die for but the smooth leather is no slouch either. It's up to you, lol. I love silver and black but the croc is not something I would wear every day.


----------



## coniglietta

This is a really elegant bag. I wasn't sure if I liked it at first, but the design has really grown on me. Great to know there's a smaller baguette version, but I really like the tote bag. I'm considering it for a work bag, especially since it comes with a strap.


----------



## swallowtails

Thank you OP for the pictures! It's nice to see how others have worn the bags. And they are making me really keen on the baguette...

Has anyone used the manhattan in any style ?What do you think?


----------



## swallowtails

mixlv said:


> I'm obsessed with the baguette bag and tried it on yesterday but can't decide between the black smooth leather with gold hardware or black croc with silver hardware.
> Any opinions?  Please.



In my opinion the black and gold one seems sleeker and more understated, if you're looking for something more edgy however the black croc and silver is a wonderful combination.


----------



## doni

I don’t know what to think about this bag, I should love the baguette style as I like shoulder bags, and I do but I find the hw a bit too reminiscent of the Kelly.
Anyway just to say, they are being already quite discounted, for those who are interested. Fashion eye has them at 20-40% discount, depending on the model.


----------



## ATLbagaddict

Anyone have the medium bag yet and using it for work?  I'm torn between this and a sac de jour for a new work bag!


----------



## ryrybaby12

ATLbagaddict said:


> Anyone have the medium bag yet and using it for work?  I'm torn between this and a sac de jour for a new work bag!



I thought this bag was a tad too courtroom looking for me....but perfect size.


----------



## ATLbagaddict

ryrybaby12 said:


> I thought this bag was a tad too courtroom looking for me....but perfect size.


I'm a lawyer so when someone says too courtroom looking I think - perfect work bag!  It is very minimalist looking though, for sure.


----------



## ryrybaby12

ATLbagaddict said:


> I'm a lawyer so when someone says too courtroom looking I think - perfect work bag!  It is very minimalist looking though, for sure.



Exactly...then totally perfect. Beautiful bag, no doubt about it!


----------



## Grande Latte

Yeah, it's a very serious looking bag. Some women can rock very structured bags, I'm definitely not one of them. I look better with bags which have softer lines/ designs.


----------



## Miss World

Grande Latte said:


> Yeah, it's a very serious looking bag. Some women can rock very structured bags, I'm definitely not one of them. I look better with bags which have softer lines/ designs.


I am like you, I feel and look too mature or conservative wearing a very structured or stiff looking bag. However I do think this is a great, classic bag. The Baguette Manhattan is definitely more suited to me.


----------



## Miss World

Chrissy Teigen wearing the Saint Laurent YSL Manhattan tote bag. Looks very chic on her.


----------



## Mitsuno

The crocodile version is so beautiful! But I hope they'll release more colors of it, as I am more of a gold hardware person. The smooth leather looks too delicate for the bag's intented function. Really beautiful still, and I hope to see more photos of it as a crossbody!


----------



## Thenewestgirl

Thank you for making and keeping threads like this alive Miss World!  I am doing some research about the Manhattan at the moment, is it only the baguette version that has a flap opening? I would like a bag that fits my MacBook, but I really like the relaxed, "open flap"-look of the baguette!


----------



## Thenewestgirl

And why does this bag come in so few variations, is it about to get discontinued?


Does anyone know how it holds up long term?


----------



## eno.livad

Thenewestgirl said:


> And why does this bag come in so few variations, is it about to get discontinued?
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how it holds up long term?



To this day, the Baguette hasn’t been discontinued and is still sold in Saint Laurent boutiques.
In fact, one SA told me that it has been growing these past few months and became one of the most popular handbags in Asia.
I have one in black calfskin leather and GHW, just obsessed with it! So practical and roomy for a daily use compared to my other handbags.


----------



## Thenewestgirl

eno.livad said:


> To this day, the Baguette hasn’t been discontinued and is still sold in Saint Laurent boutiques.
> In fact, one SA told me that it has been growing these past few months and became one of the most popular handbags in Asia.
> I have one in black calfskin leather and GHW, just obsessed with it! So practical and roomy for a daily use compared to my other handbags.



Thanks for your reply, interesting to know! The bag is still on my mind, but I have not had the opportunity to see one IRL yet. Yours is the baguette style? Would you mind sharing a picture of it? Possibly wearing it?  That would be very helpful!


----------



## eno.livad

Thenewestgirl said:


> Thanks for your reply, interesting to know! The bag is still on my mind, but I have not had the opportunity to see one IRL yet. Yours is the baguette style? Would you mind sharing a picture of it? Possibly wearing it?  That would be very helpful!


Mine is the Baguette one, here’s a quick snap. My outfit is really casual but hope that helps.
So in love with the design and it fits a ton ❤️


----------



## dolinavetra

I own this bag in a crocodile embossed patent leather, in a warm grey/dove grey colour. It's one of my favourite bags! I have had it for over a year now and used it quite frequently, it still looks completely new. The main downside is that it's a little stiff and doesn't open very wide, every once in a while I fumble for my keys in it. However, the stiffness is also what's making it durable and holding its shape so well. I don't understand why the Manhattan bag is so underrated, the model is so similar to Sac De Jour anyway.


----------



## CuriousGeorge

I just bought the Manhattan tote in black calfskin with GHW at the Livermore outlets. I love the sleek and minimal look, as I use it for work to carry my laptop, I didn't want a flashy logo. I'm curious though why mine didn't come with a shoulder strap - anyone know?


----------



## jade

dolinavetra said:


> I own this bag in a crocodile embossed patent leather, in a warm grey/dove grey colour. It's one of my favourite bags! I have had it for over a year now and used it quite frequently, it still looks completely new. The main downside is that it's a little stiff and doesn't open very wide, every once in a while I fumble for my keys in it. However, the stiffness is also what's making it durable and holding its shape so well. I don't understand why the Manhattan bag is so underrated, the model is so similar to Sac De Jour anyway.


This is a great color.


----------



## didipi

eno.livad said:


> Mine is the Baguette one, here’s a quick snap. My outfit is really casual but hope that helps.
> So in love with the design and it fits a ton ❤


Love it! What size is that one?


----------



## shanghaimei

I LOVE the Manhattan tote in small size! 
it’s very elegant and minimalist.Plus I love the box leather!
I’ve eyeing this tote for a looong time and finally got it this week!


----------



## coniglietta

shanghaimei said:


> I LOVE the Manhattan tote in small size!
> it’s very elegant and minimalist.Plus I love the box leather!
> I’ve eyeing this tote for a looong time and finally got it this week!



Congrats! What color did you get? Could you share a picture? I have a Saint Laurent WOC in box leather and it's a very sturdy and underrated leather. No scratches at all after 3+ years.


----------



## crlmns

eno.livad said:


> Mine is the Baguette one, here’s a quick snap. My outfit is really casual but hope that helps.
> So in love with the design and it fits a ton ❤


Hi (: is this bag heavy (for daily use)?


----------



## katemo

Hello everyone!  I just came to know about this bag as well as the model sac de jour and absolutely loved both of them! But there are so many choices of sizes and colours, I couldn’t decide which one I really like, so I left the store empty-handed  now deciding which one to get  
But perhaps Manhattan in a bigger size in brown or black would be the best for me


----------



## shanghaimei

coniglietta said:


> Congrats! What color did you get? Could you share a picture? I have a Saint Laurent WOC in box leather and it's a very sturdy and underrated leather. No scratches at all after 3+ years.


Hi! I got the black.


----------



## shanghaimei

coniglietta said:


> Congrats! What color did you get? Could you share a picture? I have a Saint Laurent WOC in box leather and it's a very sturdy and underrated leather. No scratches at all after 3+ years.


I got the black box leather. Sharing photos.


----------



## Christina_

Hello! Which color do you think looks better with camel coat and with camel or beige suit? Black or brick&dark ebene Manhattan bag?

At first I was thinking of getting the Envelope dark natural medium bag, but I've read many people complaining about wear and tear (is it true?), also I would prefer to be able to carry the bag to the court as well (hm maybe I could carry the envelope bag sometimes as well), so now I'm thinking of getting a Manhattan bag and I'm wondering which one will look better with my clothes. I already have a black and a taupe bag for work.


----------



## shanghaimei

Christina_ said:


> Hello! Which color do you think looks better with camel coat and with camel or beige suit? Black or brick&dark ebene Manhattan bag?
> 
> At first I was thinking of getting the Envelope dark natural medium bag, but I've read many people complaining about wear and tear (is it true?), also I would prefer to be able to carry the bag to the court as well (hm maybe I could carry the envelope bag sometimes as well), so now I'm thinking of getting a Manhattan bag and I'm wondering which one will look better with my clothes. I already have a black and a taupe bag for work.
> 
> View attachment 5592726
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592727


Since you already have a black bag, why not get the brick? I think the brick will look great with camels, brown tones, and beige!


----------



## sophiegray

Is the medium size baguette heavy? Thanks!


----------

